# My R32 GTR



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Had it almost a year now and im still as excited to see it as when i first saw it  I had been looking for a while, always wanted one, butdidnt think it would be possible to afford, then i found one and the garage gave a decent part ex price for my ek9 so i went allllll the way to devon to have a look at it....










and bought it...... well after 2 trips to look at it and much debating with myself but my gosh i was sooooo happy, still am, im surprised that picture is clear, i was still shaking, couldnt believe the attention it got on the way back! Its a 1994 GTR with a few mods, induction kits, decat, cat back, strut brace etc, bodywork was ok needs a bit of attention but it is 18 years old

Got it home, gave it a good clean and painted the front splitter:










a few weeks later it started misfiring, bugger, changed coil packs, no difference so off to MGT  wallet much lighter but it was much better not perfect tho, more pictures:

with the mini


















gave it a service and underseal










but with it still missing a bit, i took it back to MGT, boost leak, over fuelling, incorrect timing sorted, a R33 GTR ecu and set up on the dyno and perfect  322whp, a vast improvement  so proper picture time...



















ahhhhh summer time, a distant memory now:










on boxing day took it to curborough sprint track, a bit small for it but its only 15 mins away 










warp speed 









while off work over christmas i got to work on stripping and cleaning the interior:








please ignore the nasty steering wheel cover, my steering lock was tryingto take chunks out of my steering wheel so this is the temporary solution










bought a new radio and acquired some faux carbon fibre, new leather gaiters and got to work on the centre console, put a different gearknob on, dont think i like it tho:









thats it for now, getting the bodywork done in the spring, more pictures to follow...... hope you like


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool 32,look forward to the updates,enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice motor, look forward to updates. Plenty of ideas on this forum!


----------



## BNR32Owner (Dec 31, 2012)

Aaron, 


First I have to say gorgeous 32, I'll be posting pics of nine tomorrow. I'm picking her up from valet magic.

Second wow that interior.. Is really good looking, may I ask how you did the carbon fibre etc?.. As I'm doing a strip and clean also in that area. 

Kind regards- jaron


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Carbon fibre is vinyl, its the better looking more expensive vinyl, takes a lot of effort, you can send me the facias and I'll cover them for you 

More interior pics to follow, need a hicas boss for my lovely momo wheel first tho


----------



## BNR32Owner (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha I might take you up on that! I have matching carbon superior items in my interior.. So it'd all run together nicely. How hard is it to do? I might have a go at it lol 

Kind regards- jaron


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Its all about attention to detail, a steady hand and taking your time, I enjoy it, been wrapping all sorts of things in vinyl lately, maybe a whole car eventually


----------



## shark79 (Dec 11, 2011)

exterior looks clean


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

hi mate, im sure youre local to me. im in the walsall area and im pretty sure ive seen this car about and possibly at the december JDMC meet in dudley?

either way looking good, mines white too 

we should get some snaps together if it is you lol


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

clean r32.. good condition


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Danxs - Yeh that was me, never seen yours tho

Thanks for the compliments people


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

when i last gave it a proper clean:








took the bumpers off too 

all white


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## BNR32Owner (Dec 31, 2012)

Aaron,

Just something about a white r32.. Mm mm mmmm

If you we're serious about vinyl wrapping a few pieces for me.. I'll send you a pm and work something out 

Kind regards-- jaron


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Your car looks great, very clean. 

There has always been something about a white R32 GTR that looks so much better than the other factory colors.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

i quite like them in black too, but white is obviously my favorite


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

aaran_05 said:


> i quite like them in black too, but white is obviously my favorite


I feel the same way, black is best


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice 32 - one thing, carefull where you support the car when lifted up - floor pan & sills are paper thin and cave in easily.

Just spent a small fortune having mine fixed!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

I only use subframe type bits  couple of dents on the sills from before I got it tho


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

keep it factory on the outside..looks perfect.

K


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Im eyeing up a set of regamasters for it, but that's about it exterior wise


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

pansports.... if you havent looked into them. they look like a factory option but wider...

K


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

cant find any, look nice tho


arctic camo......


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

I do like a nice white standard r32...


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

me too


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Me too and it is very much the in colour at the mo.


----------



## Sambuca (Jan 29, 2013)

nice like that red gold behind as well!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

red gold?


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

wax time









super gloss!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice work.

What products are you using for detailing?


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

i just washed it then used meguiars gold class wax


----------



## nathsx (Feb 5, 2013)

looks good mini is cool to!! my friend used to have one so much fun!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

REGAMASTERS!!!!!!!!!!



I quite like them 


On the way to Borth, Wales, very good roads 







This is usually obscured by the strut brace so i thought id get a photo


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

..good find on the reggas , what dimensions ?...

Lee.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

17x9


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Car looks great!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Like the looks of both cars!!


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Couple of rolling shots


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking good in the sun :thumbsup:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great looking car. :bowdown1:

And in the best colour too.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks  yes best colour in my opinion too

group picture


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Love this alot man, the Regas go so well with it! 

Where are you from btw? If you can offer me a passenger ride in it some time that would be awesome as I can't decide over 32/33 :/, will cover ur fuel 

PM me if you wish


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

FFS, was going to do my Regas white for mine.


----------



## R33RB30 (Jul 24, 2013)

White wheels looks good.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gaz. said:


> FFS, was going to do my Regas white for mine.


Mate, after owning white wheels I would NEVER do it again.

They look great until you touch the brakes, lol.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep they take a lot of looking after to stay white, brake dust makes them go yellow too :s


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Trev said:


> Mate, after owning white wheels I would NEVER do it again.
> 
> They look great until you touch the brakes, lol.


I've had white before, I'm fully aware.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

aaran_05 said:


> Yep they take a lot of looking after to stay white, brake dust makes them go yellow too :s


Get some 'Poorboys Wheel sealant' I used to have white wheels on my Civic and used this after a wash and it used to seal them, the brake dust never used to stick onto the wheel :thumbsup:

Here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Poorboys-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item1c315a7b78


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Oooh nice, I shall invest in some of that


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

That's is a lovely looking car there, though personally I preferred the splitter white.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

It was white but I like it better this way


----------



## Lacedemonian (Nov 15, 2010)

looks great


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Went to wales, took some photos:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Went for a ride in this, epic car! Love it! those desmonds suit it very well :bowdown1:


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice photo. The red car, was that purchased recently from a forum member?


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think so as it has a gtroc sticker on the back window


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

I assumed the new owner was a mate of yours.



aaran_05 said:


> I think so as it has a gtroc sticker on the back window


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

He is but he didn't know the guy he bought it off was a member just that the guy was called Adam


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

I recognised the car, it's a nice car. When the previous owner put it up for sale, I told him it would sell very quickly and I was right. Hope he is enjoying it.



aaran_05 said:


> He is but he didn't know the guy he bought it off was a member just that the guy was called Adam


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

He is, apart from the horrendous lag lol


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tell him to swap the turbo to a Precision 6266 CEA DBB. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

made a video 

R32 GTR Initial D inspired - YouTube


----------

